# Eclipse 2.2/SetCPU HELP!



## Malerkus (May 22, 2012)

I am very new to this so bare with me. Im on gingerbread 2.3.4 on android 902. I fully rooted my device and backed up with safestrap. Then i installed eclipse 2.2 successfully with no problems. Phone was running great for hours with no problems. Then installed set cpu and set my profiles and ever since installing setcpu my phone has been freezinf very frequently only allowing me to turn my screen on and off resulting in a battery pull. Also the phone will just be shut off when i pick it up and having trouble sending text messages now. Im not sure if maybe it has something to do with the rom itself or how i have setcpu set up. Any ideas???


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you tried turning off your profiles? I don't know what profiles you have but it might be the problem.


----------



## Malerkus (May 22, 2012)

thats was the problem apparently the bionic and setcpu dont get along too well. i read up more on it and everyone else seems to have had the same issue. i uninstalled setcpu and all is fine


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

There was an update for setcpu today that fixes profile issues. You may want to try again.


----------



## Malerkus (May 22, 2012)

Awesome thanks!


----------

